# newb trying to install X on vbox - error1



## baggister (Nov 5, 2011)

Guys, installed FreeBSD on a vbox image (vbox hosted on Windows 7). Looking at instructions, I logged on as root, navigated to /usr/ports/x11 and executed [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]

Took a very long time. FreeBSD install was from DVD iso, and I selected everything to install. I was a bit surprised at how much downloading took place - I assumed everything needed would be included. There were lots of ... "filename doesn't seem to exist in ...". Anyway, after a whole hour, I got the following:


```
prototype mismatch: sub main::LC_ALL () vs none at /usr/local/lib/perl15/5.10.1/Exporter.pm line 67
gmake: *** [help2man.info] Error Code 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/help2man
*** Error code 1
```

etc etc.

If I repeat the [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] I then get:

```
perl --with-gettext
Unrecognized switch: --with-gettext
gmake: *** [help2man] Error 255
*** Error code 1
```
Hoping some one could shed some light on this; thanks all.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2011)

baggister said:
			
		

> Guys, installed Freebsd on a vbox image (vbox hosted on windoze 7).
> 
> Looking at instructions, I logged on as root, navigated to /usr/ports/x11 and executed ..
> Make install clean.



That's not going to go well.  /usr/ports/x11 is a category, so that will install every X11 port, not just the ones you might want.  If you just want xorg, that would be /usr/ports/x11/xorg.



> Took a very long time. FreeBSD install was from DVD iso, and I selected everything to install.
> I was a bit surprised at how much downloading took place - I assumed everything needed would be included. There were lots of ... "filename doesn't seem to exist in ...".



Before continuing, please see the Handbook section on ports and packages.


----------



## baggister (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, that's my mistake - much better. Thank you.


----------

